# Lookin for a new car..



## 2.5sentra03 (Aug 21, 2004)

i wanna sell my 2003 limited edition for 13k..and might buy a 2002 se-r and fix that up..how much do u thnk i can get a se-r with 25k miles or less in good condition for..?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

don't get a 2002. the 2002 QR25 had too many problems, and its a 95% possibility that any 2002 you buy has been beaten on.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

www.kbb.com is the best place to get an idea of what you are looking at price wise. It also depends where you are buying from. If they made a 5 speed SE-R in 2003, I say go for that. If you can find an old lady who is happening to sell her SE-R or Spec V, definately go for that. Honestly, judging by some other posts by what you have made, you may want to consider getting a faster out of the box performance car. You mentioned modding...If you test drive an SE-R or Spec and it is fast enough for you stock, buy buy buy! If you think you want more speed, a stock WRX, Teg GSR/Type R for modding, or an Evo may be a consideration if it is in your price range.


----------



## Spec V Girl (Jul 31, 2004)

I got my car from an older couple  

I bought mine for too much. I have seen them as low as 12k


----------



## 2.5sentra03 (Aug 21, 2004)

here's my options.. i can keep my automatic and drop the gear ratio..get a shift kit so it shifts harder..and maybe a turbo or w/e just so i can get about 250hp outta it..or i can sell it and get an se-r(for a good price of course)and my last choice would be to keep my car and get an older one and fix that up and only use it for drag racing(i dont street race anymore  )...lol..but tell me what u think..also i heard that the 2.0 se is bullet proof..and i could get sooooo much hp out of that..


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

pick up a 240sx. rwd is better than fwd any day. then swap in either an sr20 or rb series into the 240sx.

bam.....drag car.


----------



## 2.5sentra03 (Aug 21, 2004)

niice..good call,i forgot about that car..i seen one i liked b4 i dont kno what year it was..what is the best year for the 240s and how much do u think it will be for the car and engine swap?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

any 240sx is fine. prices depend on your local shops and engine choice


----------



## 2.5sentra03 (Aug 21, 2004)

ok did some research..probably get a 95' with like 80k miles on it for 5g's..and seen the stats on it..automatic does 0-60 in 10 sec. flat..so im assumin stick would do about 9..with is slower than my current car lol..now im gonna look for the engine


----------



## 2.5sentra03 (Aug 21, 2004)

ooo forgot about this one too...yea im definitly gonan have to sell my current car,mainly b/c i kinda ragged it out and didnt give it a good break in..i dont see any problems right now..so should i keep it or sell it


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i say, if you have money to spend, sell it. if not, keep it and just save your money.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

2.5sentra03 said:


> ooo forgot about this one too...yea im definitly gonan have to sell my current car,mainly b/c i kinda ragged it out and didnt give it a good break in..i dont see any problems right now..so should i keep it or sell it


Sell away. What would your price range be for your next car?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

sell yours buy mine...

lol i got a late 02, all recalls done, no tranny problems whatso ever, regular oil changes, stored in winter etc etc etc... 17K $12grand obo


----------



## 2.5sentra03 (Aug 21, 2004)

well i dunno i can sell my car for like 12 or 13k and make payments on a new one..i was thinkin se-r 5 speed..and i wont have to make that many payments at all..or i can go all out and get an evo-8 or wrx lol..but right now i dunno what to do..and another question,what engine work can u do to the se-r without voiding the warranity..intake and cat back?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I believe cat back is S tune by NISMO and does not void. CAI is R tune and not warrantied. I say for what you are looking for, a WRX may make you smile more. An EVO would make you smile most but if you drive a lot, I would rule an EVO out.


----------



## 2.5sentra03 (Aug 21, 2004)

why would u rule an evo out? plus i dont think i would drive a lot..i live in key west florida lol a lil island that 2 by 4 miles big


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

It's just a very tight riding car...i think it comes stock with R compound rubber. The ride quality isnt what you want to be in for a few hours out of every day. Also it is Mitsu...I dont know how reliable the Evo is but they dont have the best track record and their warranty honoring isnt great not to mention they may go under sometime soon. I'm looking at an Evo MR...and thinking about it but I dont drive a tremendous amount. My SE-R just turned the 20k mark this week and most of that driving was then I commuted.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

4g63s are bulletproof. but if you mod it or race it don't expect mitsu to honor warranty work.


----------



## 2.5sentra03 (Aug 21, 2004)

well i dunno the thing i want is to be able to race it..and thats the thing,would it be worth all that money to race it and screw up the engine? probably not...so chances are i might go with the se-r so if i do mess it up its not like i wasted a whole lotta money


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

What kind of racing do you want to do? I've only been to key west once, but I remember the roads being crowded and small. At least on the main island. You might want to check out a mini s or something small and sporty. I havn't driven one, but I see them around town and the owners corner really fast in them.

I have read up a lot on the WRX and EVO on the forums and I must say, I'm a little disapointed. The WRX engine is great, but too many people want to sue subaru for dealers not fixing busted tranny's. It is a touchy subject with a AWD car. One can say that people just abuse the cars, but the WRX tranny has been said to have glass gears. 

The EVO comes with a really weak clutch. Also, they have been known to have tranny and engine problems. I know not all the stories are false because the dealer down the road bought back two EVOs from the same owner because they both had problems they could not fix. Also, Mitsu could go under in the US soon.

I did a LOT of research on both cars because I was in the market for a new AWD turbo car. The more I read, the more I didn't like. I have a AWD turbo car and the tranny and clutch are already built up. If I got a new car, I'd have the cost of a new car and it would still need a stronger trannny and clutch. In the end, I decited to just stick with what I have. There are many happy EVO and WRX owners tho, but if you do any type of racing in one, it will cost a lot to keep it up. I think it would be better to get a used one if you want to go racing because a waranty will be useless.

Cars I currenty like.

Acura RSX and the RSX type S. (my wifes next car). Currenty drives a 03 Spec V.
05 Mustang GT (it is never a good ideal to get the first year of anything tho). I'm saving up for a 07.
SRT-4. I will never own one, but it's a great amount of power for the cost of the car. Great engine and tranny. They can have some bugs, but most dealers back the car up and fix things. If you don't mind fighting FWD and power, then this is probably the best go fast car on the market for the money.
Mini (I'd never own one, but I respect them.)
Civic Si Quality, quality, quality. Not too bad on power, but don't try and find any street races in one.

You can always get a used car too. Acura Type R... I just bought a CRX Si and I'm really happy with it. It's a daily beater for me, but it corners great. The engine is supper smooth too. Tranny shifts great for a older car as well.


----------



## 2.5sentra03 (Aug 21, 2004)

thanks for your help...umm i doubt im gonna get a new car any time soon,i will either go with a used car or sell my limited edition sentra and get a se-r,b/c i really want a stick shift.After the warranity is up i'll probably start fixin it up..
Also the type of racing that i like is drag racing(i kno i should get rwd)but ur right the mini is awesome at corners,my friend owns one and takes sharp corners at 50 mph lol..he also said he took it up to 150 the other day and its not the super charged S b/c it doesnt have the exhaust in the middle of the back for starters(i never looked under his hood) so my guess is to get an older car to fix up or to get the se-r..that seems to be my only options

btw what mods void the warranity(just to make sure)


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

2.5sentra03 said:


> thanks for your help...umm i doubt im gonna get a new car any time soon,i will either go with a used car or sell my limited edition sentra and get a se-r,b/c i really want a stick shift.After the warranity is up i'll probably start fixin it up..
> Also the type of racing that i like is drag racing(i kno i should get rwd)but ur right the mini is awesome at corners,my friend owns one and takes sharp corners at 50 mph lol..he also said he took it up to 150 the other day and its not the super charged S b/c it doesnt have the exhaust in the middle of the back for starters(i never looked under his hood) so my guess is to get an older car to fix up or to get the se-r..that seems to be my only options
> 
> btw what mods void the warranity(just to make sure)


If you really want to drag race a car, I don't think it's a good ideal to pay for any new car. A warranty isn't going to help you much. If you really want to drag race in compatition, then you prolly want a mustang. A buddy of mine has had one for about a year. Has a racing tranny, went bracket racing for the 1st time and came in 2nd for the day. He lost to someone who has been bracket racing for 20 years. Acually, just about any auto car makes a good bracket racing car. It doesn't really even need to be that fast.

I've seen 94-95 5.0 Cobra's with about 60K miles on them go for under 10K. It's been real tempting to pick one up. I saw a cherry one over the weekend and they look really nice. If I ever see the perfect one calling my name, I would get it for sure. I'm drooling over the new ones, but the 94-95 Cobra's are sweet too and way cheaper. They are also a little under rated in the HP and they can move with a few mods.


----------



## 2.5sentra03 (Aug 21, 2004)

i think its important that i get rid of my car b/c of all the abuse its been threw  but i do want a faster one.I have a few months to decide..i would like a mustang but my insurance will sky rocket..


----------

